# Eureka MDL - just picked one up



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

As title I've just got a used mdl in need of a clean.

Can you fit smaller hoppers from any other grinders? Also where is cheapest for new burrs - I haven't opened it but I'm assuming they're not new.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got the same grinder. I don't know about an actual mini hopper but I have a collapsible lens hood that sits in the throat. I single dose so no need for anything bigger.

I got some new burrs as part of a group buy that was organised by someone on the forum. I don't know if this will be done again. They weren't that expensive and I'm sure you will be able to find some from another place if needs be. For the price, it's worth changing the burrs if you have any doubt about how much they have been used.

I removed the switch from the top of the doser as it allowed for better access to the grind chute. Just a simple brush out and retention is minimal.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can buy a smaller hopper from Bella Barista, or just cut down your current one with a dremel (do be very careful if you do this, plastic has a tendency to crack and melt when using a demel.)


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

c_squared said:


> I removed the switch from the top of the doser as it allowed for better access to the grind chute. Just a simple brush out and retention is minimal.


Sounds like a winner - I've found the switch but not 100% sure what to remove?

My burrs best described as ok, they'll do the job but could do with changing.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it the whole of the black bit with the switch you remove or do you cut the switch part out somehow?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I took the whole black bit out and just set he doser lid on top.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Cheers


----------

